# PowerMac G4 startet nicht mehr!



## jockey (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich hoffe, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann!

folgender Sachverhalt:
Hab hier einen PowerMAC G4 (OSX 10.4.), der seit ungefähr 4 Monate nicht benützt wurde. Nun wollte ich ihn einer Bekannten schenken, steck das Ding ein. Nix geht , der Rechner macht keinen Mucks mehr. Also Rechner auf, evtl. ist ja die Batterie leer. Den sog. "Cuda"-Knopf gedrückt - sieh da Rechner läuft wieder, zuerst kommt die Firmware-Seite, in der man einen kurzen Befehl eingibt (mac-boot, return) dann läuft er wieder. Soweit so gut, ab zum Mac-Händler, neue Batterie besorgt, eingebaut.......... und jetzt geht nichts mehr, auch mit dem "Cuda"-Knopf funktioniert er nicht. Kein Licht, kein Geräusch, gar nichts........

Was kann das sein? Ist das Netzteil abgekackt?

Kann mir da irgendjemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß
Jockey


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Mai 2008)

Hi,
also so wirklich helfen kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht. Aber hast du mal versucht die alte batterie wiedereinzusetzen?
Also wenn dann der Rechner wieder angeht liegts warscheinlich icht am netzteil. Vielleicht hat dir ja der Händler eine leere Batterie gegeben?

Gruß


----------



## jockey (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo DirtyWorld,

danke für die schnelle Antwort, leider bringt mich das nicht wirklich weiter, habe ich auch schon ausprobiert, ging nicht! 

Gruß
Jockey


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Mai 2008)

Bist du eigentlich beim Booten auf die Betriebssystemoberfläche gekommen?
Ansonsten könnte ich mir noch eine beschädigte Firmware vorstellen, obwohl man da normalerweise noch eine Zeile weißen Text bekommt mit einer Information bekommt.
Also ich würd nochmal schauen ob deine neue Batterie noch geladen ist. Die liegen nämlich manchmal ewig im laden und können sich entladen, weil die nicht so oft gekauft werden.

Gruß


----------



## Ars Angelo (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo Jockey, ich habe jetzt das gleiche Problem. Hast du dein Problem schon lösen können?


----------

